# TORONTO | Art Shoppe | 93m | 28 fl | 45m | 12 fl | Pro



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

*Address*: 2131 Yonge Street
*Developer*: FREED Developments
*Architect*: Architects Alliance

Credit to *Atlantis* for the render.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Looks good, I like the black details.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

reduced to 28 and 12 floors, 93 and 45 meters.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

Now called "Art Shoppe". 










Has also started excavation.
mcmcclassic on Urban Toronto


----------

